# Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*UNGÜLTIGE VERSION*​


> *Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS​*
> Nach einem informativen, freundlichen und langen Telefonat hatte uns Präsident Werner Klasing vom LSFV-NDS zugesichert, Fragen zu beantworten, die sich aus der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente zur Fusion auf den Seiten   des LSFV-NDS ergeben haben.
> 
> Wir begrüßen diese Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation und nutzen diese Möglichkeit gerne.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

*Gültige Version​*
So, jetzt seht ihr mal was Montag früh alles passieren kann.

Dennoch stehe ich natürlich zu so einem Fehler.

Denn ich habe blöderweise den ersten Entwurf statt des letzten veröffentlicht ..

Da seht ihr auch mal, wie  weit dann der gültige vom ersten Entwurf entfernt sein kann ;-)))

Folgende Ausführung wäre richtig und wird natürlich auch dem LSFV-NDS entsprechend zugesandt.



> *Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*​Nach einem informativen, freundlichen und langen Telefonat hatte uns Präsident Werner Klasing vom LSFV-NDS zugesichert, Fragen zu beantworten, die sich aus der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente zur Fusion auf den Seiten des LSFV-NDS ergeben haben.
> 
> Wir begrüßen diese Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation und nutzen diese Möglichkeit gerne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

So, nun hab ich auch gleich Werner Klasing angerufen und ihn informiert - der war schon fast mit den Antworten zur ersten Version durch ;-)))

Wir haben dann ausgemacht, dass er die Antworten insgesamt bis zum Wochenenende schickt, da er gerade auch 2 Tage weg sein wird.

War wieder ein sehr angenehmes Gespräch...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War wieder ein sehr angenehmes Gespräch...


 
Das Du das einmal bei einem "Offiziellen" erleben wirst bzw. hier veröffentlichen kannst...? 

Hoffentlich findet Herr Klasing Nachahmer und bleibt nicht die Ausnahme- im Interesse von uns Anglern. Jemand der anscheinend kein reiner "Ja- sager" ist, sondern sich Gedanken macht und auf Grund von *eigenen Ansichten und einer eigenen Meinung* entscheidet- nicht einer dieser vielen "Abnicker". Zumindest hat er sich wohl einen Kopf gemacht und das ist immerhin ein Anfang.

Gruß aus dem Land zwischen den Meeren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



> Zumindest hat er sich wohl einen Kopf gemacht und das ist immerhin ein Anfang.


So sehe ich das auch.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jemand der anscheinend kein reiner "Ja- sager" ist, sondern sich Gedanken macht und auf Grund von *eigenen Ansichten und einer eigenen Meinung* entscheidet- nicht einer dieser vielen "Abnicker". Zumindest hat er sich wohl einen Kopf gemacht und das ist immerhin ein Anfang.



Wir brauchen und wollen auch keine Ja-Sager. Weder gegenüber uns, den Anglern, der Politik oder der Gesellschaft.

Wir brauchen Menschen mit klaren Konzepten und gesundem Menschenverstand, die mit denjenigen kommunizieren, die sie vertreten.

Nur so kann sich der Angler ein Bild davon machen, ob und wie er vertreten wird und dementsprechend sein Wahlverhalten steuern. 

Ich bin dankbar für Funktionäre wie Herrn Klasing, unabhängig davon, wieviel Schnittmengen es zwischen unseren Meinungen geben wird. Alle anderen, die Kommunikationsverweigerer, werde zumindest ich weiterhin öffentlich und mit aller Härte angehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



> Alle anderen, die Kommunikationsverweigerer, werde zumindest ich weiterhin öffentlich und mit aller Härte angehen



Da wirste nicht alleine sein, versprochen ;-)))


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Alle anderen, die Kommunikationsverweigerer, werde zumindest ich weiterhin öffentlich und mit aller Härte angehen.



da bin ich dabei, auch wenn ich eher der besonnenere bin :m
(hab ja mal kofo studiert...)


----------



## Lazarus (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



Jose schrieb:


> da bin ich dabei, auch wenn ich eher der besonnenere bin :m


Geil - die drei Fragezeichen sind komplett!

Tipp, wenn wieder mal keiner mit euch redet: WATERBOARDING!! 
Dann rücken die Schergen schon raus mit der Sprache, die gestehen alles was ihr wollt.

Wenn nicht mal das hilft: Lest ihnen einfach Thomas' letze 500 Beiträge aus dem Politikforum vor. Damit kriegt ihr garantiert jeden Kommunikationsverweigerer weich. :k


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Wann werden die Bajuwaren endlich mal konsequent und sagen sich von Deutschland los, wie könnt Ihr uns eigentlich noch ertragen.
Mir wär´s recht, euer Sendungsbewusstsein kotzt mich sowas von an, da machst du dir kein Bild von !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

@lazarus



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der kranke und arme *Lazarus* liegt vor der Tür eines reichen Mannes und begehrt nur die Brocken, die von dessen reicher Tafel herabfallen, während Hunde seine Geschwüre lecken...



...alles klar...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Offtopic an

Jungs, ihr müsst doch nicht persönlich werden und auch nicht offtopic..

In den Augen der Verbands(ange?)hörigen werde ich sowieso nie richtig fragen können. 
Sowenig wie andere, die mal gerne wissen würden, für welche Angelpolitik und Grundsätze Verbände und Funktionäre die Gelder der Angler ge- oder mißbrauchen. Und sich deswegen trauen, Fragen zu stellen..

*Selbst wenn ich wie dann hier einen VDSF-Landesverbandspräsidenten ausdrücklich lobe, wird man nun auch dafür kritisiert..*

Was eigentlich richtig witzig ist. ;-))
Zuerst hiess es, es ist scheixxe, wenn ich nur auf den VDSF losgehe.... 
Dann, es ist scheixxe, wenn ich jetzt auf alle losgehe, auch auf den DAV.........
Nun ists auch noch scheixxe, wenn ich  Verbände/Präsidenten/Vorstände ausrücklich lobe ;-))). 

Aber auch das ist wieder nur ein durchsichtiger Versuch mehr, vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken. 

Indem man versucht mich oder "das AB" zu thematisieren, statt über Angeln in Politik und Verbänden zu diskutieren, was aber numal das  Thema des ganzen Unterforums hier ist....

Daher werden wir ab hier wieder das Offtopic löschen und schauen, dass beim jeweiligen Thema geblieben wird. 

Offtopic aus.

Und das Thema war das hier:


> *Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*​Nach einem informativen, freundlichen und langen Telefonat hatte uns Präsident Werner Klasing vom LSFV-NDS zugesichert, Fragen zu beantworten, die sich aus der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente zur Fusion auf den Seiten des LSFV-NDS ergeben haben.
> 
> Wir begrüßen diese Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation und nutzen diese Möglichkeit gerne.
> 
> ...



*Und ich möchte nochmal anmerken, dass ich bis jetzt absolut positiv überrascht und erfreut bin.*

Hier scheint sich tatsächlich ein Kulturwandel zu vollziehen, bzw. zumindest der Anfang dazu gemacht zu werden.

Die sofortige Bereitschaft, Fragen - die sicher nicht alle angenehm sind - zu beantworten und Handeln und Willensbildung des Vorstandes zu erklären, ist mir so in jetzt über 2 Jahren elendem und widerwärtigen Fusionsgehacke der real existierenden Verbände und Funktionäre noch nie untergekommen.

Es ist ein guter Anfang, sehen wir mal, wie das weitergehen wird.

Vor allem nach dem 16./17. 11. 2012 - egal was da beschlossen wird oder wer in welche Verbände ein- oder austritt..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ein guter Anfang, sehen wir mal, wie das weitergehen wird.
> 
> Vor allem nach dem 16./17. 11. 2012 - egal was da beschlossen wird oder wer in welche Verbände ein- oder austritt..


 

Genau so ist es. Es wird auf alle Fälle sich was ändern. Nur Milchmädchenrechnungen gehen in den allermeisten Fällen nicht auf.

Ich sehe das alles sehr positiv.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



> Ich sehe das alles sehr positiv.


Alles nun wirklich nicht - was die beiden Bundesverbände und die aktiven in der Initiative in ihrem widerwärtigen und elenden K(r)ampf um Macht, Kohle, Pfünde, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten da so treiben - und was vom Rest der Landesverbände ja zumindest stillschweigend geduldet oder sogar aktiv unterstützt wird -  kann man wohl nur mit größter Faktenverachtung als insgesamt positiv bezeichnen.

Positiv ist bis jetzt einzig, dass es jetzt den ersten Verband gibt, der Dokumente öffentlich macht und ein Meinungsbild aller Angler einholen will und das nicht gleich als Teufelswerk sieht.

Ob daraus dann auch ein insgesamt positiver Prozeß bei allen anderen Verbänden und Funktionären einsetzt oder die in der bisherigen angler- und kommunikationsfeindlichen Weise weitermachen, wird man sehen..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Positiv ist bis jetzt einzig, dass es jetzt den ersten Verband gibt, der Dokumente öffentlich macht und ein Meinungsbild aller Angler einholen will und das nicht gleich als Teufelswerk sieht.
> 
> Ob daraus dann auch ein insgesamt positiver Prozeß bei allen anderen Verbänden und Funktionären einsetzt oder die in der bisherigen angler- und kommunikationsfeindlichen Weise weitermachen, wird man sehen..


 
Für mich sind die Funktionäre mit ihrem Unterfangen hin zu einem einheitlichen Verband ziemlich blauäugig in etwas hineingeschlittert das sie nicht überblickt haben.
Unabsichtlich wurden weitreichende Veränderungsprozesse eingeleitet, die nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen sind.
Betroffen sind viele Felder, nicht nur die angelpolitische Grundausrichtung. Die Zeiten des Funtionärstypus „gutmütiger Angleropa“ auf höherer Verbandsebene sind vorbei.

Schlüsselqualifikation ist nicht mehr „Angler sein“. Gefragt ist ein Managertyp. Kommunikative Kompetenz und Vernetztsein in den Entscheidungsstrukturen (Parlamente, Ministerien…) und in die Zivilgesellschaft hinein sind die neuen Schlüsselqualifikationen.

Es ist was in Bewegung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



> Es ist was in Bewegung.


Naja, wenn endlich ein Landesverband von so um die 40 insgesamt anfängt, da was zu ändern, würd ich noch nicht von Bewegung sprechen - bis jetzt erstmal von einem Zucken...

Was ich durchaus (s.o.) positiv beurteile..

Da aber bei ALLEN anderen Landesverbänden ebenso wie bei den Bundesverbänden da weiterhin Schweigen im Walde herrscht (und das beileibe nicht nur uns gegenüber, selbst die Landesverbände werden nach verschiedenen Aussagen derer Präsidenten von den Bundesverbänden nur eingeschränkt informiert), sehe ich das Ganze noch mit großer Skepsis.

Vor allem, da überall noch die das Sagen haben, die das ganze angerichtet und verbockt haben - ob in Landesverbänden, Bundesverbänden oder der Initiative.....................



> Schlüsselqualifikation ist nicht mehr „Angler sein“.


Doch, genau das ist unbedingte Voraussetzung und das, was den meisten in Verantwortung heute ja fehlt.

Daher, dass die so weit weg sind von der Basis, kommt ja der ganze Unfug..

Dass dazu das:


> Gefragt ist ein Managertyp. Kommunikative Kompetenz und Vernetztsein in den Entscheidungsstrukturen (Parlamente, Ministerien…) und in die Zivilgesellschaft hinein


genauso zwingend notwendig wäre, da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.


----------



## Fischdieb (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Ja und der dann alles kostenfrei bzw. ehrenamtlich bzw. in seiner Freizeit für den Verband macht.

Jetzt sind wir alle bei "Wünsch Dir was..."


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



> Ja und der dann alles kostenfrei bzw. ehrenamtlich bzw. in seiner Freizeit für den Verband macht.


Wieso?
Is heute zwar oft umsonst, aber beileibe nicht kostenlos, was Verbandsfunktionäre machen (damit meine ich nicht die in den Vereinen, sondern wirklich die an der Spitze der Verbände. Der Fisch (sollte ein Angler wissen) stinkt bekanntlich vom Kopf.......


----------



## diez (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wann werden die Bajuwaren endlich mal konsequent und sagen sich von Deutschland los, wie könnt Ihr uns eigentlich noch ertragen.


Hey, da kannst dich aber beim Wilhelm I bedanken. Glaub nicht, der Ludwig II wollte das so. 
Bayern würde ansonsten zu Österreich oder Frankreich gehören und hätte das Problem der möglichen Fusion mal gar nicht...|kopfkrat  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Und könnten in Frankreich noch ganz legal mit lebendem Köfi angeln ;-))))
Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema....
Danke..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Dass auf den offenen Brief an die Landesverbände (auch beide Bundesverbände erhielten selbstverständlich die Mail) keinerlei Reaktion kam, macht das Verhalten des LSFV-NDS, seines Präsidenten Klasing und des Vorstandes umso beachtenswerter...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250930

Der offene Brief sollte ja aber auch in erster Linie auch dazu dienen, dass nachher KEINER sagen kann, er hätte das alles nicht gewusst. Von daher ist eine Antwort entbehrlich, die Nichtantworten aber auf jeden Fall bezeichnend.....

Noch bin ich auf Grund der Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre noch immer skeptisch, ob das tatsächlich einen Kulturwandel darstellt, das gebe ich zu.

Immer noch bohrt der kleine Zweifler links hinten im Kopp, dass das wie bisher üblich auch nur ein Täuschungsmanöver sein könnte.........

Aber im Vergleich zu ALLEN ANDEREN Bundes- wie Landesverbänden ist das bis jetzt schon mal als Quantensprung zu bezeichnen, wie sich der LSFV-NDS hier verhält bisher....

Sind wir also gespannt...............................


----------



## Fischdieb (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Wieso? Weil 99,9 % der Leute in den Landesverbänden oder auch Bundesverbänden die hier so häufig gescholtenen Arbeit ehrenamtlich machen. 
An der Spitze der Verbände stehen das geschäfstführende Präsidium, das fast ausnahmslos mit ehrenamtlichen besetzt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Und?

Ist doch auch im LSFV-NDS so............

Man kann also, wenn man will, das ist nun ja eindeutig bewiesen..

Und wers nicht kann oder will, gehört nicht an so eine Stelle.

Weder als Profi (was sicher oft sinnvoller wäre), noch ehrenamtlich (wobei da genug Geld fließt, empfehle mal nachzufragen (Pauschalen, Fahrtkosten, Übernachtungen etc..))..
Und ALLE (zumindest die größeren) Verbände haben, soweit ich weiss, doch auch nen Geschäftsführer als bezahlten Profi eh mit dabei......

Da lob ich nun einen Verband/Präsidenten (noch dazu vom VDSF!), nun ists auch wieder net recht ;-)))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Hi

Ich habe kürzlich schon mal geschrieben, warum die Verbände mit dem AB nicht mehr kommunizieren:

Der eine Grund ist, dass bisher jeder Verband, der sich mit dem AB eingelassen hat, am Ende des Tages beschädigt aus der Veranstaltung herausgekommen ist.

Und der zweite Grund ist, dass das AB für die Meinungsbildung der Anglerschaft praktisch bedeutungslos ist. Die Erfahrung sagt, es bleibt ohne jegliche Folgen, wenn man das AB ignoriert .

Aus diesen beiden Erfahrungen heraus ist das Verhalten der Verbände logisch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn
P.S. Mal schauen ob sich Niedersachsen am Ende des Tages auch eine blutige Nase abholt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Dass das faktisch so nicht stimmt, sondern eben reine Verbandspropaganda oder Deine (Dir natürlich zugestandene) persönliche Meinung ist, zeigt eben genau das Verhalten des LSFV-NDS und dessen Präsidenten und des Präsidiums.......

;-)))



> Der eine Grund ist, dass bisher jeder Verband, der sich mit dem AB eingelassen hat, am Ende des Tages beschädigt aus der Veranstaltung herausgekommen ist.


Das liegt schlicht daran, dass wir eben nicht lügen, tarnen und täuschen, sondern klare Linien haben, zu denen wir immer stehen..

Und darin, sich blutige Nasen zu verdienen, darum bettelt der Rest der Verbandslandschaft ja geradezu...

Wenn (als zwei Beispiele von vielen) der DAV-Präsident Markstein öffentlich verspricht, dass es eine Fusion nur geben würde mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und ohne Zeitdruck und das dann nachfolgend nicht einhält, holt er sich doch vollkommen zurecht eine blutige Nase...

Wenn bis heute noch nicht mal den VDSF-Landesverbänden, geschweíge denn dem 
(Kon)Fusions"partner" DAV die konkreten Veträge, Zahlen und Geldflüsse der VDSF-GmbH als 100%-Tochter des VDSF vorliegen, holen sich da die Verantwortlichen genauso zurecht eine blutige Nase...

Endlos fortsetzbar, aber hier genauso offtopic, wie der immer wieder neue Versuch 
Verbands(ange)höriger, die Diskussion umzubiegen auf uns.

Daher nochmal um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
*Das Verhalten des LSFV-NDS, seines Präsidenten und der Vorstandschaft ist bis jetzt absolut zu loben.*

Endlich maßgebende Dokumente zu veröffentlichen..

Alle Angler mit in die Kommunikation einzhubeziehen, um sich ein breiteres Meinungsbild zu verschaffen.

Kommunikation mit Anglern und mit Presse/Medien


----------



## Fischdieb (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

mhmmm..."wobei genug Geld fließt, Fahrtkosten und Übernachtungen".

Ja, sorry, sollen das die Leute die ehrenamtlich für den Verband unterwegs sind auch noch aus ihrer eigenen Tasche bezahlen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> mhmmm..."wobei genug Geld fließt, Fahrtkosten und Übernachtungen".
> 
> Ja, sorry, sollen das die Leute die ehrenamtlich für den Verband unterwegs sind auch noch aus ihrer eigenen Tasche bezahlen?


 

Ja natürlich, was erwartest Du denn... und dabei nicht nur für die Mitglieder, sondern auch gleich für alle anderen Angler im ganzen Bundesgebiet tätig werden, allerdings ausschließlich von den Beiträgen der organisierten...., ach neee, die sollen ja ncihts bekommen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Und man sieht ja beim LSFV-NDS, dass auch "Ehrenamtlen" Kommunikation und Information der Angler möglich ist - wie kann das bloss sein angesichts mancher Einwürfe hier??
;-))

Und damit wieder vomn Offtopic zurück, statt wieder den immer wieder neue Versuchen 
Verbands(ange)höriger, die Diskussion umzubiegen auf uns, auf den Leim zu gehen...

Denn von uns hat meines Wissens niemand behauptet, dass die Leute in Verbänden nicht gut bezahlt werden sollten. Mir wären gutbezahlte Profis sogar noch lieber als die ehrenamtlichen Amateure..

Nur muss das alles sauber offengelegt werden............

Daher, um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
*Das Verhalten des LSFV-NDS, seines Präsidenten und der Vorstandschaft ist bis jetzt absolut zu loben.*

Endlich maßgebende Dokumente zu veröffentlichen..

Alle Angler mit in die Kommunikation einzhubeziehen, um sich ein breiteres Meinungsbild zu verschaffen.

Kommunikation mit Anglern und mit Presse/Medien


----------



## smithie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und damit wieder vomn Offtopic zurück, statt wieder den immer wieder neue Versuchen Verbands(ange)höriger, die Diskussion umzubiegen auf uns, auf den Leim zu gehen...


a) Wenn's kein Problem ist, Auslagen zu ersetzen, warum fängst Du dann mit Fahrtkosten etc. an?

b) Verbands(ange)höriger ist demzufolge wohl jeder, der hier eine differenzierte Meinung zu Verbänden hat, die sich nicht mit Deiner deckt. 

c) Bin gespannt, ob man die Antwort aus dem LSFV-NDS in den restlichen OT-Stereotyp-Wiederholungen findet.

Warum meinst Du, wäre ein Verband gegenüber dem AB in einer "Bringschuld"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Die Antworten des LSFV-NDS kommen natürlich in einem Extrathread, ist doch logisch..

Da der Rest nix mit dem Thema (Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS ) zu tun hat, sondern wieder nur Offtopic ist, erspar ich die weitere (wohl gewünschte) Zerfledderung des Threads und *lobe statt dessen nochmal ausdrücklich die Haltung und das Handeln des LSFV-NDS und seines Präsidenten und Präsidiums...* 

Denn die zeigen in der Praxis, dass Kommunikation mit Anglern und Medien geht, wenn man will.

Und brauchen da keine fadenscheinigen Entschuldigungsversuche oder ständig den Versuch, Themen zu zerfleddern.

*Ein großes Lob also nochmal an den LSFV-NDS...........*


----------



## Fischdieb (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Ja klar, sobald was quer liegt ist es off topic oder wird gebetsmühlenartig mit ständigen Phrasenwiederholungen totgemacht.
Thomas, willst Du eine Diskussion hier oder soll das hier nur eine Plattform sein für allein Deine Ansichten?

Es ging darum das Du behauptest, bei den ehrenamtlichen Funktionären fließt genug Geld und führtest solche Auslagen an wie Fahrtkosten und Übernachtung. Das ist falsch und völliger Unsinn.

Und die Leute in den Verbänden werden auch nicht gut bezahlt da die dort zu 99,9 % Leute ehrenamtlich arbeiten!! Die bekommen nur ihre Auslagen ersetzt, mehr nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Mach einfach nen Thread auf um die Bezahlung, statt immer weiter zu versuchen, diesen hier zu zerfleddern (wenn du nicht weisst wies geht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_new_faq_item.. )...

Ich habe da übrigens nichts behauptet, sondern Dich nur aufgefordert, diesbezüglich mal nachzufragen..
Auf Deinen Einwand, dass die das ja alle ehrenamtlich machen, was du scheinbar mit unbezahlt gleichzusetzen scheinst (was aber auch nix mit der Sache hier im Thread zu tun hat. Wie man am LSFV-NDS sieht, der das trotzdem hinkriegt)............

Und hier gehts nach wie vor nicht um die Bezahlung von Funktionären.

Sondern um die lobenswerte Einstellung des LSFV-NDS, Fragen von Anglern und Medien zu beantworten - ganz unabhängig von dem was dessen Funktionäre kriegen an Bezahlung, Pauschalen etc. oder nicht..........

Und zwar unter anderem diese hier:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Klasing,
> wir bedanken uns nochmals ausdrücklich für ihre persönliche und die Bereitschaft Ihres Landesverbendes, unsere Fragen bezüglich der Fusion zu beantworten.
> 
> 1.:
> ...


----------



## Fischdieb (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Eigentlich muss doch hier keiner mehr irgendwas reinschreiben, mach doch einfach eine Automatik an, die aller 2 Stunden Dein Lob für NDS und Dein Anschreiben an Herrn Klasing neu reinsetzt.
Frage:
a) soll das witzig sein? 
b) hälst Du die Leute hier im Board für so beschränkt, dass die alles erst dann verstehen, wenn Du es ihnen 20 mal vorgebeten hast?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Und wieder weiter nur offtopic - das näxte Mal wird gelöscht - anders scheints wieder nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Fragen an Präsident Klasing vom LSFV-NDS*

Irgendetwas Neues? Von Hr. Klasing oder Dr. Happach-Kasan?


----------

